# massivo



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Si può usare il termine "massivo" per esprimere in generale la presenza di tanta gente in una riunione/incontro/attività ...? Oppure, quale sarebbe l'aggettivo adeguato?

Contesto/Esempio:
L' incontro del papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu quello più massivo nella storia della chiesa.
(è una frase inventata _ad hoc_ ...)

Secondo alcuni dizionari bilingui, ma forse anche secondo il Treccani (_immigrazione massiva_ ecc ...) potrebbe essere il termine giusto. Comunque, ho dei dubbi ...

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Blackman

Forse, ma non lo userei mai, men che meno nel tuo esempio. Mi ricorda troppo il corrispondente inglese. Per _immigrazione_ preferirei _massiccia._


----------



## francisgranada

E _massiccio_, andrebbe bene anche nel mio esempio, secondo te? O eventualmente _di massa _(ma preferirei un aggettivo)?


----------



## Blackman

Ho tentato di eludere la domanda, ma con te non c'è verso.......no, non mi piace _massiccio (_forse se cambi_ incontro _con_ raduno massiccio _suona meglio _)..._non mi viene in mente un aggettivo neutro diverso da _grande_, senza dover ricorrere a una parafrasi (..._che ha visto il maggior numero di presenze di fedeli nella storia della chiesa_, per esempio). _Affollato_ ha un'accezione negativa. Al di là di questo mi pare di ricordare che nelle Filippine JPII radunò l'incredibile numero di 5 milioni di fedeli.


francisgranada said:


> E _massiccio_, andrebbe bene anche nel mio esempio, secondo te? O eventualmente _di massa _(ma preferirei un aggettivo)?


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> Ho tentato di eludere la domanda, ma con te non c'è verso.......


Grazie . Infatti, _incontro massicio_ non piace neanche a me ... Il "problema" è che una frase simile a quella del mio esempio, la dovrà tradurre uno studente dallo slovacco all'italiano (si tratta d'un esercizio, non d'una traduzione professionale). Quindi, se _raduno massiccio_ non suona tanto male (anche se non è ottimo), in questo caso forse potrebbe essere la soluzione.


----------



## olaszinho

Szia, Francisgranada.
Se proprio vuoi usare un aggettivo per la tua frase, io direi:"l'incontro *di* papa Giovanni Paolo II coi fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu il più "gremito, affollato, frequentato" nella storia della chiesa.


----------



## longplay

Io proporrei "raduno più numeroso" della storia. 'Massiccio' è bruttino: 'un attacco massiccio del nemico', 'di massa' ecc. Però non so la 'sfumatura' del termine
in slovacco. Ciao.
PS Olas scusa il cross-posting.


----------



## Blackman

_Gremito_ significa pieno ed è detto di luogo. _Affollato_, come già detto, ha accezione negativa. _Frequentato_ non è adatto a un episodio, presuppone un lasso di tempo più ampio, si riferisce a una media.


olaszinho said:


> Szia, Francisgranada.
> Se proprio vuoi usare un aggettivo per la tua frase, io direi:"l'incontro *di* papa Giovanni Paolo II coi fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu il più "gremito, affollato, frequentato" nella storia della chiesa.


----------



## olaszinho

Gremito si usa soltanto per luoghi chiusi? Forse in Sardegna...L'esempio della piazza gremita è eloquente. Frequentato, puoi aver ragione, ma non si utilizza esclusivamente nel significato da te indicato. Affollato può avere un'accezione negativa, ma non necessariamente.


----------



## Blackman

Ho corretto infatti, ma sempre di luogo si tratta. Sarà anche associabile a un incontro, ma _a me _non piace. E' questione di gusti, non è mica matematica...anche gli altri due, se rigiri un po' la frase, si possono utilizzare.



olaszinho said:


> Gremito si usa soltanto per luoghi chiusi? Forse in Sardegna...L'esempio della piazza gremita è eloquente. Frequentato, puoi aver ragione, ma non si utilizza esclusivamente nel significato da te indicato. Affollato può avere un'accezione negativa, ma non necessariamente.


----------



## francisgranada

_Szia _a tutti_ .  

_Infatti, l'aggettivo lo voglio usare solo per poter formulare la frase slovacca così che poi sia traducibile in italiano da uno studente. Qui non posso riportare esempi in altre lingue (ovviamente), ma penso che abbiate capito benissimo la mia intenzione. Insomma, tecnicamente "affollato" sarebbe il termine corrispondente, ma potrebbe andar bene anche "numeroso" (proposto da LP) riformulando un pochino la frase originale (quella slovacca).


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> ...
> L' incontro del papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu quello più massivo nella storia della chiesa.
> ...



Io lo sento possibile solo con una perifrasi e senza massiccio/ massivo: _"L' incontro *di* papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu quello che *vide la più grande partecipazione di massa* nella storia della chiesa"._


----------



## olaszinho

Scusate, ora vorrei rivolgermi ai madrelingua italiani, e non lo faccio per sottolineare l'errore di Francis, se di errore si tratta, ma la preposizione articolata "del" nella frase seguente: " L'incontro *del*  papa Giovanni Paolo... ", vi suona corretta? Io userei DI. Ve lo sto chiedendo perché tutti l'hanno ripresa senza correggerla, forse sono io a sbagliarmi?! Mi riferisco all'intera frase utilizzata da Francisgranada. Ovviamnete, in altri contesti, e con lo stesso termine "papa", la preposizione "del" sarebbe perfetta.


----------



## Blackman

Secondo me:

_L'incontro *del/di *Papa Giovanni Paolo II con i giovani....
L'incontro *di *Giovanni Paolo II con i giovani....


_


olaszinho said:


> Scusate, ora vorrei rivolgermi ai madrelingua italiani, e non lo faccio per sottolineare l'errore di Francis, se di errore si tratta, ma la preposizione articolata "del" nella frase seguente: " L'incontro *del* papa Giovanni Paolo... " vi suona corretta? Io userei DI. Ve lo sto chiedendo perché tutti l'hanno ripresa senza correggerla, forse sono io a sbagliarmi??


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> L' incontro del papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu quello più *partecipato *nella storia della chiesa.
> (è una frase inventata _ad hoc_ ...)



Ps: nella frase originale del è corretto, di sbagliato (mia opinione).
"L'incontro di Papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli" è inascoltabile (ripeto, è un'opinione quindi la si può discutere).


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Se vuoi usare il termine _incontro _anche io opterei per una locuzione piuttosto che per un semplice aggettivo, che a mio avviso non può descriverne quella specifica caratteristica. Potrebbe farlo con un termine diverso, per esempio _raduno_.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso dell'articolo con _papa_, anche se non è l'argomento della discussione, si può mettere o meno, come detto da Black, io di preferenza lo ometterei. Dal Treccani (papa): "anche senza articolo, se premesso a un nome proprio: _p_. _Clemente_, _p_. _Leone_; _p_. _Giulio II_, _p_. _Pio XII"_.


----------



## giginho

Un errore del mio buon amico Francis è sempre da sottolineare perchè è un evento assai raro, ma non di errore parlerei ma di scelta (personalmente) cacofonica.

Io direi:

L'incontro *del * Papa con i giovani

L'incontro *di *Papa Giovanni Paolo II con i giovani


La differenza, a mio giudizio, sta nel caso si usi o meno il nome del Papa.

Statemi bene ragazzacci!

Se Szia è parola buona, szia a me e szia a voi, se szia è parola cattiva, szia a voi e alle vostre....biiiiiiip!!!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...
> 
> L'incontro *del * Papa con i giovani
> L'incontro *di *Papa Giovanni Paolo II con i giovani
> 
> La differenza, a mio giudizio, sta nel caso si usi o meno il nome del Papa.



 Szia, amice Gigi.
Per curiosità, nella mia lingua madre è esattamente così, anzi con il nome del Papa l'articolo sarebbe scorretto. Comunque, sembra che in italiano dipende anche _de gustibus_ o forse _de regionibus_ (visto il post #15). 

(Szia è una parola buonissima ...)


----------



## giginho

Szia a Te, amico Francis!

L'articolo in italiano non dipende de gustibus. Infatti l'articolo determinativo indica proprio quel Papa li di cui si sta parlando; nel caso in cui l'articolo manchi, invece, è necessaria la specifica del nome del Papa per indicare di che Papa si parla!


----------



## ☺

Non ci potrebbe stare "L'incontro di papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu quello più *seguito *nella storia della chiesa"? Fa pensare alle tv, eh?

ps. curioso: in Slovacchia si dice *szia!*, in Italia *smamma!*..........................brrrr che freddo!!!


----------



## francisgranada

☺ said:


> Non ci potrebbe stare "L'incontro di papa Giovanni Paolo II con i fedeli a Roma nel 1990 fu quello più *seguito *nella storia della chiesa"? Fa pensare alle tv, eh?


Sì, infatti _seguito _va bene, ma non rende il senso di "tanta gente radunata" nella piazza (od ovunque).

(_Szia _è in ungherese, si pronuncia _sia,_ e si usa anche quando fa caldo o quando uno incontra la sua _zia _...  )


----------



## pulteney

Confermo da Verona

L'incontro *DI Papa XYZ*
L'incontro *DEL Papa* con i ggggiòvani

Segnalo anche che Telecom manda buste con sopra scritto "Posta massiva" e mi viene da svenire ogni volta che mi ci cade sopra l'occhio.


----------



## francisgranada

pulteney said:


> ...L'incontro *DEL Papa* con i ggggiòvani ...


_Ggggiòvani _vuol dire "tanti giòvani"? ...


----------



## pulteney

No no, è solo una bonaria presa in giro. Spesso quando si sente parlare di "giovani" in tv in occasione di concerti o eventi "di massa", credo l'atmosfera o non so cosa porta chi parla al microfono a dire "gggiòvani". Mi fa sempre sorridere.


----------



## olaszinho

pulteney said:


> Confermo da Verona
> 
> L'incontro *DI Papa XYZ*
> L'incontro *DEL Papa* con i ggggiòvani
> 
> Segnalo anche che Telecom manda buste con sopra scritto "Posta massiva" e mi viene da svenire ogni volta che mi ci cade sopra l'occhio.



In questo caso non credo c'entri molto la provenienza geografica. Quelle indicate sono le forme corrette e prescritte nell'italiano standard. Si possono infatti trovare frequentemente  nei vari testi scritti. Per chi non lo sapesse i "gggiovani" rappresenta la pronuncia della g da parte *DI* papa Benedetto XVI,  con un marcato accento tedesco.


----------



## pulteney

A me sembra che se mai lui tenda a dire i CIOFANI 

Ho scritto Verona solo per l'intervento dell'amico/a lombardo/a che a pagina 1 aveva scritto che "incontro DI Papa XYZ" non si poteva sentire.


----------

